# 1972 Datsun 240z conversion



## pitufomano (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm starting a conversion of an old z car and looking for any helpful information. does anyone know of other datsun z conversions, successful or otherwise? 
the car is rear wheel drive. approx curb weight 2400 lbs. manual transmission. 
i'm looking for an AC motor and gearbox to eliminate the transmission. but i don't want a differential/gearbox combination http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/acgearbox.shtml because i am also thinking about mounting the motor in the back to connect into the existing differential. 
any advice out there would be greatly appreciated.
peace
nathan


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a 1975 Z conversion:

http://www.evalbum.com/1436

a Z should be a pretty good candidate: light and aerodynamic. 

I don't know of any AC motors that include a reduction box but NOT in the form of a single speed transaxle. However you might be able to make extreme modifications to the existing gearbox or one from a different car to leave one ratio (probably 2nd) and treat it as a single ratio box by losing the gearshift lever and clutch.

I made somewhat less extreme internal modifications to the transmission in my toyota MR2 ev. I took out 5th and reverse internal components. I did this to reduce internal friction. I rarely use any gear ratios other than 2nd and 3rd.

With direct-drive AC you usually want a motor-to-wheels gear reduction of around 8:1. Your diff is probably 4:1 or something like that, so you need to come up with another 2:1 or so to get there. Most car transmissions are around 2:1 in second gear.

Good Luck


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The early Z-Cars are some of the best cars of all time! They're light, they have a great engine (which you're taking out, but still  ) a good transmission, all wheel independent suspension, killer looks, lots of after-market support, the list goes on for ever.

As for your question about direct drive, the answer is YES. The early Z-Cars used an R160 differential. This differential is basically identical to the R160 diff that was used in early Subarus. Throughout the development of the Z and the development of various Subarus, both companies have continued to use progressively stronger versions of this same differential. The differential that I think you should consider is the R-series diff from a late-model Subaru WRX. It's a 4.88:1 ratio which should be sufficiently low for a direct drive EV application. It's also extremely strong, so you'll be able to put the hurts to it with what ever AC motor you select.

Have fun. I'm envious


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you should call your car the EZ. How sweet is that?


----------



## 77280ZEV (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, i'm also doing a Z. 1977 280Z. though i'm just going to go the regular DC in the front. basically same as joe porcelli's ev lol. but i took out the dash board and everything inside it........... that stuff ways a ton! and plan on fiberglassing


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey here ya go 77280zev... If nathan is serious about eliminating his transmission, the one that he has will be an easy fit for your 77, most likely. Maybe you guys can arrange something.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

im also considering doing a z car conversion DC 

i have a couple of cars here ready for the project 

im also thinking of bypassing the tranny altogether by hooking up directly to the differential

im wondering how your ideas worked out


----------



## 77280ZEV (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, bypassing the transmission you would lose those gears of course. Only have the one gear, the axle. Lots of people usually don't do this because. With DC motors, if the controller gives out it'll give every drop of juice from the batteries to the motor = crash. lol. with the transmission you have more gears and if something were to happen, slip it in neutral. 
But then again i'm sure you can put in a KIll Switch. I still want to put one in. That is a good way to get rid of the transmissision weight. the White Zombie electric race car runs it straight to the axle i think.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

a kill switch is a good idea


----------



## 77280ZEV (Jul 25, 2008)

heck yeah lol. i'd be scared to death if the car just came alive by itself and floored it LMAO


----------



## 77280ZEV (Jul 25, 2008)

oh this is the DIY electric car forum! lol. i'm all explaining stuff you already know lol. i thought this was the Datsun Z forum i was responding too. my bad


----------



## Dansandk (Feb 5, 2008)

I was curious for an update of how your conversion is going. I've begun my own 77 280z conversion, but since I'm still in the process of restoring the car, I need to stay motivated by living vicariously through other people who are already in the converting & driving stages of their z-car


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> .
> 
> As for your question about direct drive, the answer is YES. The early Z-Cars used an R160 differential. This differential is basically identical to the R160 diff that was used in early Subarus. Throughout the development of the Z and the development of various Subarus, both companies have continued to use progressively stronger versions of this same differential. The differential that I think you should consider is the R-series diff from a late-model Subaru WRX. It's a 4.88:1 ratio which should be sufficiently low for a direct drive EV application. It's also extremely strong, so you'll be able to put the hurts to it with what ever AC motor you select.


Sorry to lead a way a bit but I was thinking of doing a Subi brat, and drumping the front axles. I found a decent one with a toasted motor. So are the diff swapable then? I thought it would be cool to do direct drive dc with one of those. The problem is don't want to blow up the diff.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

77280ZEV said:


> That is a good way to get rid of the transmissision weight. the White Zombie electric race car runs it straight to the axle i think.


Yes but his daily driver EV has a manual trans. If building a dedicated WAY over powered dragster where reducing the time shifiting is critical then yah direct drive makes sense. Daily driver not so much.


----------

